# UKBFF Scottish 2010 pics



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pics i took at the show last Sunday.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

great pics.was wanting to see some of jacko who trains at our gym.looks fantastic and such a decent bloke aswell:thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice, your always taking pictures of nearly naked folk


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

these pics are fully clothed in comparison :lol:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I recognise quite a few of them from gyms I train at when I'm working in Scotland.

Ian Sturrock looked awesome.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

aye mate he was like granite as usual!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice pic weeman .. dude in wheel chair looking great


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

weeman said:


> aye mate he was like granite as usual!


Thing is he looks like that all year round, even in the off season he's ripped to the bone.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i know,makes you sick doesnt it lolol beast of a guy!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

sizar said:


> nice pic weeman .. dude in wheel chair looking great


I know, respect to him. :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------^^^That guy looks broad as fvck.

Amazing photos, top class!

R + R look great :thumb:
​


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant pics mate, i dont think much of that fat bloke who was the guest star though :whistling: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Rab's conditioning looked as good as anything else in those pics. He looks razor sharp. :thumb:


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent show run very well, high standard and number of competitors, a few sassenachs albeit in the line ups :whistling:

Almost all classes challenged for top places and fair judging as well.

Seems UKBFF is taking over top spot in scotland from NABBA where

in 2 of the 4 Mr Classes you could just step on stage from the crowd

and take a 3rd place in a national show... :confused1:

Best of luck to the guys featuring at the Brits..! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

great pics, wish i could have went


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Excellent show run very well, high standard and number of competitors, a few sassenachs albeit in the line ups :whistling:
> 
> Almost all classes challenged for top places and fair judging as well.
> 
> ...


Look, we've been here before - why didn't you then?

Not totally the shows fault if people just don't enter, plus UKBFF being open does have that advantage over NABBA - anyone can enter, and there were plenty of non Scottish area competitors in the lineups - which personally I applaud, reckon they should all be open, means everyone has to raise standard.

But yeah, I have to concede in part - was talking to musk about this just today (bumped into him in the womens underwear dept of Primark, nuff said :lol: ), UKBFF - especially with 2nd qualifier up here later in year for the first time this year - does seem to be coming to the fore... and the show was undeniably busier than NABBA, even if you did take all the out of area competitors out the equation.

Great show, ran really well by Davy and George - has went from strength to strength each year since its first!


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

rs007 said:


> Look, we've been here before - why didn't you then?
> 
> Not totally the shows fault if people just don't enter, plus UKBFF being open does have that advantage over NABBA - anyone can enter, and there were plenty of non Scottish area competitors in the lineups - which personally I applaud, reckon they should all be open, means everyone has to raise standard.
> 
> ...


I chose not to as there were plenty on stage that day already not in condition..!

The comparison in quality of competitor & numbers between NABBA & UKBFF shows was night and day simple as that, happy shopping :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

wow some great physiques through all the classes,

good photos as well weeman will you be sneaking some at the southport brits and keep getting told off by the usher


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

some great pics up there, this show has grown and grown over the last few years, and is producing some great physiques on stage.

Rams and Rab being 2 that i know of, they looked great. Even though Rams likes licking Monkey Anus. 

With regards to Heat01 comments, there is going be times where there will be people who dont have the time and money, and just dont want to compete.

People who are not in good condition, who step on stage, people who are ripped that step on stage, this is what makes up the numbers and with out them the show wont go ahead.

Everyone cant be peeled on stage, some diet on there own, some have help etc. for some this is a learning experience, and you'l probably find that when/if they ever compete again, they'l be more wiser to how to come into condition.

All in all a great show put on from Davy And George.

well done guys


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> I chose not to as there were plenty on stage that day already not in condition..!
> 
> *The comparison in quality of competitor & numbers between NABBA & UKBFF shows was night and day simple as that*, happy shopping :thumbup1:


BECAUSE ITS AN OPEN SHOW!!!!

Are you mentally simple or something,is there a part of your brain that doesnt let you compute actual facts? its a very relevant fact,its mystifying as to why you cant seem to process this.

Heres another fact for you,there were actually LESS SCOTTISH athletes on the stage in Paisley last Sunday than there were at the NABBA show two weeks previous to that.

Wonder where the extra athletes could have come from....oh no ....wait a minute......FROM OUT OF AREA.....hence more actual athletes on stage overall,its not rocket science heat01,instead of slating the athletes get some pics up or even get up on the stage and stop fkn moaning.



FATBOY said:


> wow some great physiques through all the classes,
> 
> good photos as well weeman will you be sneaking some at the southport brits and keep getting told off by the usher


lol aye mate i will be trying to capture a few snaps of some mates,will be being careful tho as i have almost been thrown out of the last Universe and Brits for it lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

LMAO at the above.

Bri,

Save ya breath bru! Scottish Bodybuilding under nabba is in terminal decline and everyone is ****, ok? All other options are incorrect. Obviously. Duh. You mong.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Wee G said:


> LMAO at the above.
> 
> Bri,
> 
> Save ya breath bru! Scottish Bodybuilding under nabba is in terminal decline and everyone is ****, ok? All other options are incorrect. Obviously. Duh. You mong.


sorry mate,i am such a spaz sometimes,you are right:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, you're a mong Bri - say no more! :thumb:

 :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I applaud anyone who has the gut tp get up on stage and whilst some were in less than stellar condition, they all deserve respect


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

weeman said:


> BECAUSE ITS AN OPEN SHOW!!!!
> 
> Are you mentally simple or something,is there a part of your brain that doesnt let you compute actual facts? its a very relevant fact,its mystifying as to why you cant seem to process this.
> 
> ...


Who the fcuck do you think you are..? the internet king.. lol everyones has an opinion..!

Well dick head its last time you act hard man behind a fcuckin key board with me you got away with it last time.. see if your so hard next time i see you fcuck face.. think i will take visit to your gym see how hard you are in person...

See whos the dummy! and any of your side kicks as well for that matter..

See you about tough guy... IAN ROBERTSON!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Who the fcuck do you think you are..? the internet king.. lol everyones has an opinion..!
> 
> Well dick head its last time you act hard man behind a fcuckin key board with me you got away with it last time.. see if your so hard next time i see you fcuck face.. think i will take visit to your gym see how hard you are in person...
> 
> ...


No ones trying to be a hard man Ian,in fact i dont see a single part of my post there that you quoted as being threatening or trying to be hard towards you,jumping the gun a bit?

In fact to take it further theres never been any point in time i have tried to come across as any sort of hard man,so you obviously have some other sort of grievance with me mate as your totally off the mark with that comment.

My point was you come on,slagging off the competitors who have burst their asses to get up on stage and think thats acceptable and not disrespectfull to the guys who put in the time to get up there and when your challenged over that you decide instead to pull the your coming to get me card?

Also consider the fact you have obviously taken this personally when i hadnt the foggiest idea who you were in the first place,and then assume that i am trying to be 'hard' towards you mate,again Ian a bit unfair there and i assume you obviously have it in for me for god knows what reason.

If you want to act like this and throw threats about fair enough,its plain enough for everyone to see your dishing out threats on a public forum,towards someone who had no grievance with you in the first place,to be honest i'm actually taken aback that your being so threatening towards me mate considering things have been plesant enough when talking to one and other at the scottish and the nabba uni.

If you think what i said was me trying to take a slate on you then all i can say is i apologise,its an internet forum,your supposed to debate things,thats the idea behind this,not lose the rag and then threaten someone with violence over it.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol:

I would add my tuppence worth, but I'm just a side kick

I take severe exception to that to be perfectly honest

IM THE FVCKING HERO - Brian is and always has been the side kick  

Chill out guys, whatever is running under this to precipitate such a reaction is probably all smoke and mirrors - nothing worth getting hasty over.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> See you about tough guy... IAN ROBERTSON!


I knew I recognised you from your avatar Ian 

That was a joke by the way! t'internet makes it hard to get things over, obv Brian can speak for himself, but he is the last person who would act the hard man, if anything he would go the opposite because I know it's not how he wants to be percieved.

All need to chill out here, fvck sake, what the hell happened, should all be supporting each other in this game...

Just my opinion, feel free to ignore...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Weeman = A lover not a fighter....... :thumb:

Not my place to say owt really but.....

i think weeman just talks passionately about the sport he loves and the people who make it such a great sport for all........

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive seen a few harsh words on this forum, i'll see in you in the gym or at the next show and we'll sort it out then ffs get a grip your all athletes discussing a sport you all love, everybodys got opinions just respect them even if you dont like them and move on you'll be better thought of!! And if you'd prefere a scrap rather than bodybuilding ( which i dont mind myself from time to time lol) theres plenty of boxing mma gyms to go to, chill out guys and dont take things so personaly :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Who the fcuck do you think you are..? the internet king.. lol everyones has an opinion..!
> 
> Well dick head its last time you act hard man behind a fcuckin key board with me you got away with it last time.. see if your so hard next time i see you fcuck face.. think i will take visit to your gym see how hard you are in person...
> 
> ...


Wow! Did that actually just happen?

Man 1 - Scottish NABBA BBing is ****e. UKBFF show is miles better.

Man 2 - Maybe so, but are ye daft? Ye do know that the UKBFF has competitors from all over the UK, aye?

Man 1 - I'll pure batter you by the way. And all yer mates. You're all getting totally killed in the face till yer permanantly dead.

Superb. Usually have to work the door to get pish craic like that. Cmon, argue wi yer brains not yer fists.


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Heat01 said:


> Who the fcuck do you think you are..? the internet king.. lol everyones has an opinion..!
> 
> Well dick head its last time you act hard man behind a fcuckin key board with me you got away with it last time.. see if your so hard next time i see you fcuck face.. think i will take visit to your gym see how hard you are in person...
> 
> ...


Ian what a total pr*ck you are and always have been

and to top it off my f8cking gran would do you so do us all a favour and go suck on a new dummy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Who the fcuck do you think you are..? the internet king.. lol everyones has an opinion..!
> 
> Well dick head its last time you act hard man behind a fcuckin key board with me you got away with it last time.. see if your so hard next time i see you fcuck face.. think i will take visit to your gym see how hard you are in person...
> 
> ...


LOL

Bit harsh buddy TBH:confused1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i was shocked to read the thread and how it ended up..

and im totally surprised by ians outburst towards weeman, ian whats gotten into you with this thread?

i trained with ian for such long time and he was always a gentleman. and such a lovely guy.

ian, dont lower yourself by making threats during a debate...its not you.

xx


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought Scottish bodybuilding was in decline cos they are too tight to pay the entrance fees.

Now where's mee lucky charms.


----------

